# Grill vs. Grill



## dollarbill (Apr 2, 2011)

I got into a new grill comp for a local cable channel. They will be here tonight to film me grillin' what i'm gonna enter. The "turn in" will be next Sunday....I know...... Then thru the magic of TV they will piece it together. If I win here I go against 7 others for $500 and a new grill from ACE.... I hope it's a BGE if I win.  I'll post pics tomorrow.

Here's sumthin to hold you over till then. Some wings I did a couple nights ago with 1/2 stick butter and Franks red hot.


----------



## Vermin999 (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks great and good luck!! Keep us posted on how you do.


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 2, 2011)

Good luck DB, it will be fun seeing the results. Fingers crossed for you. BTW those are killer looking wings and a great picture.


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks guys!  I forgot to mention I hit those wings with a little paprika, garlic, onion & parsley before they went on the grill.  I can't wait for tonight.


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 3, 2011)

I think it went pretty good.  Who knows what the competition? 
It's 1:46 am here and i need the sleep. will post pics tomorrow.... didnt get any "turn in " shots cause we just couldnt get em'!   I am so down with a pillow right now!


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 3, 2011)

Well it's over! I think it mighta went pretty good. We had a good crowd and everyone got to eat flank steak tacos and pulled pork sammiches.  I put together flank steak tacos with lime wedges and a spicy vinagrette slaw (for crunch and spice) and pico de gallo along with grilled pineapple w/ brown sugar. I didn't get any close up shots of the plated food due to how the whole situation played out. 
heres some pics. 

The guy next to me is a morning show dj "Howie"  I forget what station? Nice guy tho. 
This was the beginning of the Pico de gallo. 





Here's a shot of me forgetting what my lines were for about the 8th time.





Taco shells on the griddle. I went to the carniciera and picked up those little white corn tortillas. They kick @$$!





The best plated pic. I'll get better plated pics next week when I do the cook again. Thank you to Bill Maes Photography.   





The line to taco heaven... hahahaaa!  ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## BigAL (Apr 3, 2011)

Looks fantastic, $!  That is awsome!   Couldn't see much in the first pic cause of the head glare.   


Keep us posted on how it goes!  Can we vote in any way?

Great pix, thanks for post'n.


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 3, 2011)

haha! Thanks Al.....I shaved my head yesterday morning.  Iv've got some good head glare pics. lol 

Like these





I should get an award for this one! lol


----------



## BigAL (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## bbquzz (Apr 3, 2011)

Very *COOL *DB!


----------



## Don Cash (Apr 3, 2011)

That's awesome! Can't wait for the "turn in" pics!


----------



## Vermin999 (Apr 3, 2011)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow Buck thats impressive. Fine job. I like your new do. Saves a tub of money on shampoo hairspray moose haircuts etc. Dont bother to shave it just buzz it off with Poodle groomers each week or so. If you go too long tell them your letting it grow back. That throw em off the trail for a while. I was accused of looking like a porcupine by two sixth grade girls one time. Knew it was time to buzz.


----------



## muddave (Apr 3, 2011)

That looks great! Looks like a great time for all.


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 3, 2011)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Wow Buck thats impressive. Fine job. I like your new do. Saves a tub of money on shampoo hairspray moose haircuts etc. Dont bother to shave it just buzz it off with Poodle groomers each week or so. If you go too long tell them your letting it grow back. That throw em off the trail for a while. I was accused of looking like a porcupine by two sixth grade girls one time. Knew it was time to buzz.




        

Yep just the poodle cutters with no attachment...less work in the long run.  I was thinkin bout getting a tattoo of my face on the back of my head but didn't want everyone to have to look at ugly twice. 

@ everyone. thank you!


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 4, 2011)

Well a nekked lady on the back is supposed to be the best bet for those in lock down. Now I do not appreciate tats for some reason. I would skip that part. Now tramp stamps along the leading edge of an attractive female plummer crack is ok as long as they do not look like the Aztec Sun god and about the size of the steering wheel off a greyhound bus or something like that.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 5, 2011)

Great pics DB! Thanks for sharing! Looking forward to next week! Good luck


----------

